# Marklin 26355 Price?



## mikeyincheyenne (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone know the price of the Historic Alder set Marklin 26355?
Only 3,333 were made, and 5 were sent to the US.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

mikeyincheyenne said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Historic Alder set Marklin 26355?
> Only 3,333 were made, and 5 were sent to the US.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


Hi Mike, 

There's one on ebay with an opening bid request of $800... 

...could that be you?  

Bachmann makes the same train for $70.

(just foolin' around... good luck on your sale)

Greg


----------



## mikeyincheyenne (May 2, 2010)

Yes. But i have not found any other ones.... Anywhere!
I just did not know what it was worth! 
Ha Ha


----------



## mikeyincheyenne (May 2, 2010)

So if anyone knows how much they have recently sold for, that would greatly help me out!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I doubt you will because of the rarety. 
Hey, I found a really nice picture of one on a three rail forum...










You might consider using this one for your ad, as it makes your train set look much more attractive.

Greg


----------



## mikeyincheyenne (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, That picture does look a lot better than the dinky one I have! lol
Thanks for all the help Greg!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

You're welcome, Mike... 

I don't really know much about model trains but have a little experience with selling a few things on ebay. Picures mean *everything*. That's the only decent picture that came up so far. It's fun to hunt up things on the internet.

Oooh... just found another one! 










This is the link to a French three rail forum where this guy Pierre is a *major* Marklin collector...

3railsforum

Perhaps you might contact him through the forum personal messages. Maybe he knows someone who is interested.


Greg


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a Marklin Adler, vintage from the 1970's that I'd be willing to sell. The motor is in the third coach. I 'think' there is plenty of room, therefore, to upgrade the motor and convert to digital. (I 'think')

Ask and I will post pictures


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

gg1 what were you thinking for yours? and pictures would be awsome.


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Gc,
I learned from the Marklin board that it's not really Marklin but something made by TRIX and then modified to run on Marklin's 3 rail AC design after Marklin bought the company.

I'm also told that they go cheep ($35-$40 range). It's an all plastic thing and it rattles as it goes down the track. When I first found it among my old stuff, I thought it was a carnival ride recreation. LOL!!

PIC for you:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

mikey maybe i'd be able to buy yours in a few weeks or months but definatly can't afford that right now but i do like to collect the first loco's ever made style.


----------

